# Oregontravelogue



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

https://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/time-lapse-oregon/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very moving! Thank you for sharing that link with us, Hitch.


----------

